# Hill Country Boys



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys up in the hill country specifically Comal/Hays counties. I just got to the camp house and wanted to know if any of the folks that live in this area have noticed any rut activity yet. I will be here giving it hell till Thursday or so. Thanks for any help and good luck to everyone this season


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Our rut hit's right around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanksgiving is the TIME


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I hunt Blanco Co, too early yet, our prime is usually 2nd and 3rd weekend in Nov.


----------

